# Autosmart swansea meet & greet



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested myself along with James from Autosmart ate holding a meet in swansea next Sunday doing demos and deals with Autosmart products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

What time do you have in mind i.e morning or afternoon?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## MazdaMan (Jul 23, 2006)

your post is duplicated chaz. just posted a reply on the other one:thumb:


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

I posted in Wales and Autosmart deliberately

It's 4pm in afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MazdaMan (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you know where the meet will be held yet chaz:detailer:

Thanks for the quick PM chaz


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes I do but it's a business premises so I can't post it or it will get removed

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pvazia
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Is this still going a head?


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, Sunday 4pm

Unit 1 st Luke's court
Clarke way
Swansea
Sa1 7er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds good if i am about will drop you a pm on over the weekend!- So what's planned for the meet? and do we have somewhere nice and dry... call me negative but i bet it will be raining


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

1500sq ft big enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

